# Winemaking Supplies for Members outside the US/CANADA/EUROPE



## arcticsid (Apr 6, 2009)

I was able to find a couple supply sources for our fellow member bladeofthemoon in India.

www.westbrew.com.au
www.grainandgrape.com.au

They will ship all over the pacific. Thailand, Viet-Nam, Singapore, Phillipines, etc.

I was unable to find anyone in the US or Canada that would ship internationally. I looked at several in the UK and could find noone that would ship outside of Europe.

So if this info can help anyone in here, here it is.
Troy


----------

